# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Antidepresivi (SSRI) u trudnoći;  pri porodu i dojenju

## Borksi

Molim vas vaša iskustva sa uzimanjem antidepresiva; točnije Zolofta u trudnoći? Pijem ga od 17tj. zbog simptoma OKP; sada sam u 32.tj. Moje psihičko stanje je sada relativno stabilnije uz Zoloft od 50mg 1 * dnevno ali me je užasno strah za bebu od uzimanja lijeka čitajući o plućnoj hipertenziji i drugim povećanim rizicima..

----------


## ellica

Ako si dobila dopustenje ginekologa ne brigaj.Ja sam prekinula ad s pozitivnim testom.Gin.je rekao bar prva tri mj.bez ako ide ako ne vracam se.Nisam morala.Mislim da je zoloft dozvoljen.Dojila nebi uz ad iako mislim da mozes  :Wink: .Citaj na trudnoci imss temu xsnax prozac i sl.u trudnoci.Sretno

----------


## lavko

Pila lijek u trudnoći od 20. thedna.
Ne čitajte nuspojave. Na mom lijeku jedna od nuspojava je "iznenadna smrt".
Očito je da ja nisam patila od te nuspojave.

----------


## lavko

Imam isto OKP. Mi smo jako naporne trudnice inače.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Pila lijek u trudnoći od 20. thedna.
> Ne čitajte nuspojave. Na mom lijeku jedna od nuspojava je "iznenadna smrt".
> Očito je da ja nisam patila od te nuspojave.


Postoje nuspojave koje se češće događaju, tipa 1 u 100, i one koje se rjeđe događaju, 1 u 10,000. Iznenadna smrt je ova druga grupa očito, ali to i dalje ne znači da je lijek siguran. Naravno, ako je doktor rekao da može valjda može.

Primjer samo. Meni su propisane vaginalete u trudnoći, s jodom. I trebala sam otići na testiranje štitnjače u sklopu nekog istraživanja. Jod utječe na rezultate testa štitnjače bitno. Da nisam pročitala upute i nuspojave otišla bih tamo i dobila nevjerojatne rezultate. Zato sam spomenula doktoru da pijem vaginalete pa su mi odgodili testiranje za mjesec dana.

*Borksi,* piješ li ga na svoju ruku ili ti ga je doktor dao? Nisam shvatila iz posta.

----------


## zutaminuta

Hahah, ispravak. Vaginalete se ne piju ...  :D :D

----------


## lavko

U principu s antidepresivima je stanje takvo da su gotovo svi kategorija rizika C za trudnoću, znači nisu ispitani na ljudima i ne znaju se njihove posljedice na plod. Posljedica može biti ali praksa je takva da ukoliko se trudnica muči i njeno stanje predstavlja rizik za trudnoću, prepisuje se lijek jer postoje situacije u kojima je psihičko stanje veća šteta od lijeka. Kao osoba s psih.poremećajem, mogu reći da bih najradije odabrala surogat majčinstvo nego prolazila trudnoću još jednom i da su me lijekovi koliko toliko držali na zemlji iako sam po svim mjerilima bila dobrano luda.

----------


## barca

Ovako. Kako imam problema sa vratnom kraljeznicom, od tih svakodnevnih vrtoglavica i glavobolna navukla mi se anksioznost s napadima panike. Bojim se izaci sama iz kuce da se ne srusim negdje, kad hodam po cesti kao da sam pijana, a da ne pricam o supermarketima, stajanju u redu u banci, posti.... Uzas. Tak ne mogu zivjeti. Dakle, posjetila sam psihijatricu koja mi je prepisala 3x dnevno Normabel od 2mg da pijem par tjedana pa da vidim hoce li mi biti bolje. Ako stanje ostane isto, prepisala mi je i Zoloft od 50mg ali po pola tablete. Sad me zanima, kombinacija dojenja i Normabela (zasad). Psihijatrica kaze da je puno njezinih pacijentica dojilo na Normabelu, takodjer i Zoloftu ali ja se ne bih zezala s tim. Dosad sam normabel od 2 popila povremeno kad mi je bas bio neki stres ili me uhvatila neizdrziva bol u vratu. Nikakve reakcije kod male nisam vidjela. Ona ce sad 10 mj, dojimo ujutro, dva puta popodne i prije spavanja. Tako lijepo dojimo odpocetka i bilo bi mi uzasno zao da sad prekinemo, ali opet s druge strane, treba joj zdrava mama. Ne znam kaj da napravim, nisam pametna, ako vi imate kakav savjet ili iskustva, pisite. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## BusyBee

Imaš li mogućnost otići kod drugog psihijatra po savjet?

----------


## BusyBee

I ne manje važno, ako je anksioznost povezana s vrtoglavicama, liječiš li njih?

----------


## sirius

Za probleme sa vratnom kraljeznicom se skoro pa u pravilu prepisuje normabel ( opusta misice, pa je protok krvi bolji).
Samo da napomenem, da ne ispadne da je samo za smirenje.

----------


## Mojca

A jedino što zbilja pomaže je vježbanje.

----------


## BusyBee

Barca,
bila sam slobodna pitati svoju sestru, psihijatricu, i ona potvrđuje da ni Normabel ni Zoloft ne idu uz dojenje.
Traži novog psihijatra za savjet.

----------


## mim

> Barca,
> bila sam slobodna pitati svoju sestru, psihijatricu, i ona potvrđuje da ni Normabel ni *Zoloft ne idu uz dojenje*.
> Traži novog psihijatra za savjet.


Umjesto Normabela pokušajte s magnezijem redovito otprilike 2-3 sata prije spavanja. Što se Zolofta tiče-ne znam tko ga je i iz kojeg razloga dao u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja, ali djelatna tvar sertralin apsolutno nije preporučljiva ni za vrijeme trudnoće, a ni za vrijeme dojenja. 

Osobno mi užasno smeta što se ovakvi savjeti tipa "Ja sam uzimala i sve je bilo u redu." dozvoljavaju na forumu, a spominjanje adaptiranog je kao da se spomene sotona himself. Riječ je o vrlo jakom lijeko s nizom nuspojava. JEste li sigurne da TO (!!)  želite dati svom djetetu???

----------


## mim

Da ne bude "rekla-kazala" hajde pažljivo pročitajte cijeli tekst. 

http://www.halmed.hr/upl/lijekovi/PI...9-11-02-75.pdf

----------


## BusyBee

Na žalost, ja sam moderatorica na dojenju i ovdje nemam ovlasti maknuti postove.
Apsolutno se slaže da su nedozvoljivi savjeti "ja sam uzimala pa možeš i ti".

----------


## AdioMare

ispričavam se unaprijed, ne bih da ispadne da podržavam google i iskustvene "doktore", ali moram stati u obranu lavko.
njeni savjeti zaista nisu išli u smijeru "ako sam ja možeš i ti", nego ako ti je liječnik već prepisao (a jest), onda poslušaj liječnika, on je (trebao) bio svjestan kontraindikacija kada ti ga je, unatoč dojenju, prepisao. 

nadam se da će barca riješiti svoje nedoumice tako da potraži još jedno stručno mišljenje, a budući da je ovdje tražila savjet "forumaša sa iskustvom", takav je i dobila.

 jedino što mi se čini pametno je uopće onemogućiti takve upite ako se zna kakvi sve mogu biti odgovori.

----------


## Kaae

Sertraline, odnosno Zoloft je, prema InfantRisku, kompatibilan s dojenjem. Stovise, ista je kategorija kao i ibuprofen i paracetamol.

http://i.imgur.com/bkIFOcD.jpg

Diazepam, tj Normabel, je kontraindiciran u trudnoci, kategorija L4 (a dijeli se, nazalost, sakom i kapom hrvatskim trudnicama). Za dojenje, moze, ako mora. Kategorija L3. 

http://i.imgur.com/Qc2MtaN.jpg

InfantRisk podaci su na oba linka. Rijec je o bazi podataka po kojoj se ravnaju ginekolozi, pedijatri, IBCLC i svi ostali kojima je bitna kompatibilnost lijekova u trudnoci i u vrijeme laktacije.

----------


## BusyBee

Ne razumijem kako se usudiš napisati da je Zoloft ista kategorija kao ibuprofen ili paracetamol.  :Sad: 
Razumijem u kojem kontekstu je napisano, ali nemamo pojma tko sve ovo čita i kako će shvatiti tu izjavu. 
Neusporedivi su lijekovi (meni osobno) kad s jedne strane imaš lijek koji se koristi u terapiji kod djece i drugi koji se ne koristi uopće kod iste populacije.
Također, koliko znam, antidepresiv se mora uzimati dosta dugo da bi počeo djelovati i ne smije se naglo ukinuti (ako mama primijeti nuspojave kod sebe ili djeteta) pa sve to situaciju u kojoj je u kombinaciji i dojenje, čini još kompliciranijom.

Drugo, Barca, za tebe najvažnije, ni jedna od nas ti ne može i ne smije dati savjet što da napraviš.
Trebaš sama odlučiti kako dalje.
Kaae bi popila lijek, ako zaključi da joj treba. 
Ja bih potražila drugog psihijatra da proučimo opcije + krenula bih na terapiju vratne kralježnice. I proučila informaciju o magneziju.
Tebi želim sreću da nađeš neko sretno rješenje da prestanu vrtoglavice i glavobolje, nestane anksioznost i panika i da nastaviš mirno dalje.  :Heart:

----------


## barca

Kaee tako mi je otprilike objasnila i psihijatrica. :Smile:   Nisam isla preko socijalnog, vec privatno kod jedne stvarno jako hvaljene i strucne psihijatrice jer sam htjela dobiti najbolje misljenje. Naravno da jos nisam pocela s terapijom, htjela sam prvo cuti i vasa misljenja i iskustva u vezi toga. Busy- od dr opce prakse i fizijatra sam dobila misljenje da su mi vrtoglavice i glavobolje od napetih misica na vratnoj kraljeznici, bila sam na 7 masaza dosad, napetost u vratu se smanjila ali su vrtoglavice i glavobolje jos uvijek tu. A kako mi je psihijatrica dijagnosticirala anksioznost, pretpostavljam da su vrtoglavice produkt toga, jer ja npr normalno spavam, ujutro se probudim, obavim tusiranje, i nakon toga pocinje vrtoglavica koja u manjem i vecem intenzitetu traje cijeli dan. Tako da se bojim uopce sama izaci na ulicu da se ne srusim. A sumnjam da mi napetost misica to moze izazvati. Glavobolja mi se javi svaki dan skoro u isto vrijeme, a kad padne mrak oci su mi uzasno osjetljive na svjetlost, naravno umjetnu, tako da mi je jedino dobro u zamracenoj prostoriji. Uz to, konstantno mi je prisutan nekakav pritisak u glavi i ocima. Eto, to su moji problemi i ne znam kaj da radim kaj se tice tih lijekova, ali stvarno ne bih htjela prekinuti dojenje. Zasad cu pokusati jos bez njih,mozda tu i tamo sa kojim normabelom od 2mg (koji vjerujem,u malim dozama ne moze skoditi) pa cemo vidjeti.

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sirius

Da li si bila kod neurologa ?

----------


## sirius

Okuliste? Otorinca?

----------


## barca

Moja doktorica opce prakse je blago receno katastrofa. Ne zeli mi dati uputnicu za obican RTG vratne, a kamoli za okulista.  :Grin:  Kod neurologa u nasem domu zdravlja se ceka dugo, doktorica kaze da bi dosla na red tek u 4.mj. Bila sam prije mjesec i pol na hitnoj neuroloskoj na Rebru kad me uhvatila uzasna glavobolja i vrtoglavica, tamo su mi napravili samo opci pregled (gledaj u onu svjetiljku, dotakni petom koljeno itd...) to je bilo sve ok. Jedino mi preostaje da odem negdje privatno, napraviti mozda EEG, pa kod okulista, iako sa vidom nikad nisam imala problema. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## BusyBee

Ja inače vjerujem Kaae kad se referira na InfantRisk, tako da samo želim naglasiti da ne dovodim u pitanje što piše u InfantRisku, nego imam drugačiji stav o ovom lijeku (i sličnima) i zato mi je reakcija na onaj dio posta na koji sam se referirala skroz subjektivna, jbg.  :Smile: 

Barca, želim ti od srca da se čim prije skockaš, bez obzira na uzrok tegoba.
Znam kako je to kad te organizam onemogući da funkcioniraš normalno.
(I stvarno mislim da bi trebala potražiti drugo psih mišljenje i odraditi preglede svega što može utjecati na ovo tvoje stanje.)

----------


## barca

Busy hvala ti.  :Love:  I ja se samo zelim skockati i normalno profunkcionirati, sto god bio razlog ovom stanju. Jos cu obaviti neke pretrage koje bi mogle biti povezane s tim pa cemo vidjeti u cemu je stvar. Jer kazem, znam sebe i nisam tip osobe koju stres ili psiha moze izbaciti toliko iz takta,prosla sam u zivotu puno gorih stresova i situacija i izasla iz toga cak i jaca nego prije, tako da mislim da je tu ipak u pitanju neki tjelesni problem , a ove lijekove cu maksimalno izbjegavati i napraviti jos dodatnih pretraga da otkrijem pravi uzrok.

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## nanimira

Pa daj si uzmi neki biljni preparat za opustanje, postoje tinkture od maticnjaka i sl.probaj stvarno s tim. Magnezij,vitamin b..pa vidi hoce li kroz neko vrijeme bit bolje ili losije.mada,mene ovi tvoji simptomi podsjecaju i na migrenu i tenzijske glavobolje. 

Probaj bachove kapi,rescue remedy,meni su super. I zovi neonatologiju na merkur  :Smile:

----------


## barca

maticnjak sam probala, nije mi bas pomogao, a za magnezij i b vitamin sam cula da je super, tako da cu to svakak kupiti.  :Smile: A kaj se tice migrena, i ja sam posumnjala na to, bas zbog te konstantne osjetljivosti na svjetlost, ali znam da se migrena manifestira na jednoj strani glave, a mene boli nekad na jednoj, nekad na obe, nekad na tjemenu, zatiljku, sljepoocnicama. Znaci uvijek na drugom mjestu. Samo mene brine sto su te glavobolje svakodnevne, svaki dan zadnja dva mjeseca i to skoro uvijek u isto vrijeme. Moram svakako kod neurologa na detaljniji pregled. 

Kaj se tice neonatologije, vec sam uposlila mm da zove, i sad cekam da se vrati s posla da cujem kakve informacije je dobio. Ja nisam mogla zvati od ove dvije vristalice, danas su posebno glasne  :Klap: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

> Pa daj si uzmi neki biljni preparat za opustanje, postoje tinkture od maticnjaka i sl.probaj stvarno s tim. Magnezij,vitamin b..pa vidi hoce li kroz neko vrijeme bit bolje ili losije.mada,mene ovi tvoji simptomi podsjecaju i na migrenu i tenzijske glavobolje. 
> 
> Probaj bachove kapi,rescue remedy,meni su super. I zovi neonatologiju na merkur


Imala sam jake migrene neko vrijeme i osjetljivost na svjetlo, ali u paketu nije dolazila vrtoglavica.



> maticnjak sam probala, nije mi bas pomogao, a za magnezij i b vitamin sam cula da je super, tako da cu to svakak kupiti. A kaj se tice migrena, i ja sam posumnjala na to, bas zbog te konstantne osjetljivosti na svjetlost, ali znam da se migrena manifestira na jednoj strani glave, a mene boli nekad na jednoj, nekad na obe, nekad na tjemenu, zatiljku, sljepoocnicama. Znaci uvijek na drugom mjestu. Samo mene brine sto su te glavobolje svakodnevne, svaki dan zadnja dva mjeseca i to skoro uvijek u isto vrijeme. Moram svakako kod neurologa na detaljniji pregled. 
> 
> Kaj se tice neonatologije, vec sam uposlila mm da zove, i sad cekam da se vrati s posla da cujem kakve informacije je dobio. Ja nisam mogla zvati od ove dvije vristalice, danas su posebno glasne 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk


Barca, tebi je ovo očito fizičke prirode i na tvom mjestu dala bih prednost "fizičkim" doktorima. Znam da smo na nekoj temi pisale o poliklinikama koje obavljaju RTG. Kada ti ga već neće dati tvoja doktorica pa daj ga bar napravi ovako, a nije ni toliko skup. I onda kako je ona forumašica napisala možda da potražiš mišljenje doktora za MR.

I neurolog. Ne želim te plašiti, ali tko od napetih mišića i tjeskobe ima jake vrtoglavice da ne zna hoće li pasti kod sljedećeg koraka? Dva mjeseca. Što god da je fizičko je i puno ozbiljnije od premorenosti, tjeskobe, migrene i ne znam čega. 

Promijeni opću doktoricu, idi kod privatnika, ali nemoj mesti problem pod tepih normabelima.

----------


## sirius

Nema potrebe da sama sebi prepisuje pretrage. Neka ode neurologu , pa nakon toga dalje po uputama.

----------


## BusyBee

Od vratne kralježnice može biti toliko strašno intenzivnih simptoma da je nezahvalno i neozbiljno da je sad i tješimo i dijagnosticiramo i uvjeravamo što je.
I glavobolje, zajedno s dvoslikama i vrtoglavicama i stravičnom mučninom, mogu biti na psihičkoj bazi.

Zato je potrebno da žena ode na pretrage, obavi sve što treba, eventualno da skuže uzrok ili otklone fizički uzrok i da krene liječiti.

Je li doktorica išta preporučila protiv glavobolje?
A da nije nešto što ne ide uz dojenje?

----------


## zutaminuta

To bi morala biti silna trauma da posve zdrava žena od samog psihičkog pritiska ima takve vrtoglavice i mučnine. A što je onda s glavoboljama, zar su i one psihosomatske? Nekako se čini slabo vjerojatnim.

----------


## mim

> Sertraline, odnosno Zoloft je, prema InfantRisku, kompatibilan s dojenjem. Stovise, ista je kategorija kao i ibuprofen i paracetamol.


Možda i jesu u istoj kategoriji, ali sumnjam da je itko naglasio da se npr. od ibuprofena može dogoditi depresija koštane srži pa se lijepo daje djeci šakom i kapom. Izvrsno za dijete, zar ne? Ako ih je netko svrstao u istu kategoriju to znači da su podjednako opasni. Uostalom, dovoljno je pročitati nuspojave svih tih lijekova. Neovisno o tome u kojoj su kategoriji lijekovi treba uzeti u obzir da dolaze do nejakog organizma u razvoju, znatno manje tjelesne težine i u potpuno nekontroliranoj dozi (jer se ne zna u kojoj se mjeri resorbiraju preko posteljice ili majčinog mlijeka-tim više što sertralin nije ispitan na trudnicama i dojiljama). 

Ovi opisani simptomi meni se čine potpuno fizičke (fiziološke prirode). Iz iskustva s pacijentima znam da većina glavobolja prođe uz uzimanje magnezija i više doze omega-3, a ako je riječ o dojilji uz to se mogu dodati prenatalne formule zbgo B-kompleksa (jer ni svaki B-kompleks nije ispitan na trudnicama i dojiljama). Glavobolja i vrtoglavica nemaju veze s anksioznošću, a čak i da imaju-za nju se ne prepisuju antidepresivi nego anksiolitici što Zoloft nikako nije.

----------


## barca

Ja se isto slazem da ne mogu svi ti silni simptomi biti na psihickoj bazi. A svi, od doktorice opce prakse, do doktora na hitnoj pa do psihijatrice mi tvrde da je od stresa, dvoje djece male razlike, bla bla. Ja kazem- nemoguce. Istina da stres tu igra veliku ulogu, ali ne moze se sve prepisati tome. Kad dodam jos cestu bol u vratu, napetost, moglo bi to biti do vratne kraljeznice, jer i fizijatrica me podsjetila da sam prije 6 g imala nesrecu sa motorom (skuterom) i da je vjerojatno bila i trzajna ozljeda vrata u pitanju (uz slomljenu bedrenu kost) i da ako mi se  tad pomaknuo neki kraljezak makar i za koji mm, simptomi se mogu poceti manifestirati tek godinama poslije, u ovom slucaju sad (uvijek jedno te isti polozaj dojenja, nosenje curka, puno sjedenja) tako da cu ipak prvo na RTG, pa da bar to eliminiram ako nije.

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## barca

Jos k tome svemu dodajmo da sam postala hipohondricna, otkad su mi poceli simptomi googlam po netu i nailazim na svakakve bedastoce. (znam da to trebam izbjegavati, al ne mogu si pomoci )  :Grin:  Tak da me ne bi cudilo i da mi je ta osjetljivost na svjetlo od konstantnog buljenja u mob  :Klap: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Onaj Tempur, kako ti je na njemu sada spavati? Kakav je osjećaj u vratu kada se probudiš?

----------


## sirius

Nemoj ici sama na RTG. Idi prvo specijalistu, pitanje je da li ce njemu RTG nesto znaciti, mozda treba CT ili MR.

----------


## barca

Tempur mi je ok, nemam ga dugo ali kad se probudim nemam napetost u vratu onak jaku kao prije. Mogu reci da ide na bolje. Sirius, onda cu na pregled kod fizijatra i neurologa pa cemo vidjeti koje cu pretrage trebati dalje. Joj bas me to sve uzasno muci, samo da to sto prije rijesim da mogu normalno funkcionirati jer ovo je katastrofa.

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

> Ne razumijem kako se usudiš napisati da je Zoloft ista kategorija kao ibuprofen ili paracetamol. 
> Razumijem u kojem kontekstu je napisano, ali nemamo pojma tko sve ovo čita i kako će shvatiti tu izjavu. 
> Neusporedivi su lijekovi (meni osobno) kad s jedne strane imaš lijek koji se koristi u terapiji kod djece i drugi koji se ne koristi uopće kod iste populacije.
> Također, koliko znam, antidepresiv se mora uzimati dosta dugo da bi počeo djelovati i ne smije se naglo ukinuti (ako mama primijeti nuspojave kod sebe ili djeteta) pa sve to situaciju u kojoj je u kombinaciji i dojenje, čini još kompliciranijom.
> 
> Drugo, Barca, za tebe najvažnije, ni jedna od nas ti ne može i ne smije dati savjet što da napraviš.
> Trebaš sama odlučiti kako dalje.
> Kaae bi popila lijek, ako zaključi da joj treba. 
> Ja bih potražila drugog psihijatra da proučimo opcije + krenula bih na terapiju vratne kralježnice. I proučila informaciju o magneziju.
> Tebi želim sreću da nađeš neko sretno rješenje da prestanu vrtoglavice i glavobolje, nestane anksioznost i panika i da nastaviš mirno dalje.


Pa kad stvarno je ista kategorija, jednako je (bez)opasan. Ono sto nisam napisala je da je rijec o lijeku, kao sto su to zapravo i ibuprofen i paracetamol i da ih nitko nikad olako ne bi trebao uzimati. Sad, sto to kome znaci... to je skroz drugi par rukavica. 

Netko uzima sto stigne, netko nikad ne uzima nista (a mozda bi trebao). Inace se i Zoloft koristi, prema onome sto vidim na netu, kao terapija i kod djece (a ibuprofen se kod mene ne koristi kod djece ispod 6 mjeseci, za razliku od negdje drugdje po svijetu). Tako da je sve to relativno i treba zapravo rjesavati u dogovoru s lijecnikom kojem osoba vjeruje. Ako je antidepresiv nuzan, onda je Zoloft super opcija. Ako nije nuzan, onda ga naravno ne treba ni uzimati. Takav stav imam i prema antipireticima i kapima za nos... ma bilo cemu.

Sto se mene osobno tice, ja ne bih uzela lijek sve dok mi on ne ostane doslovno zadnja opcija. Ali ne mogu reci sto bi barca (ili netko drugi trebao). Jedina cinjenica koju znam je da, ako Zoloft treba, onda je to ok uz dojenje. (Ja inace stvarno nisam mjerodavna; ja obicno ne uzimam ni ono sto bih stvarno trebala.)

----------


## Kaae

> Možda i jesu u istoj kategoriji, ali sumnjam da je itko naglasio da se npr. od ibuprofena može dogoditi depresija koštane srži pa se lijepo daje djeci šakom i kapom. Izvrsno za dijete, zar ne? Ako ih je netko svrstao u istu kategoriju to znači da su podjednako opasni. Uostalom, dovoljno je pročitati nuspojave svih tih lijekova. Neovisno o tome u kojoj su kategoriji lijekovi treba uzeti u obzir da dolaze do nejakog organizma u razvoju, znatno manje tjelesne težine i u potpuno nekontroliranoj dozi (jer se ne zna u kojoj se mjeri resorbiraju preko posteljice ili majčinog mlijeka-tim više što sertralin nije ispitan na trudnicama i dojiljama).


Ako je za vjerovati InfantRisku, ispitan je, tj. imaju dovoljno podataka za klasifikaciju L1.

Ali nije to poanta, niti je poanta da ga treba uzimati. Ja sam svakako protiv dijeljenja bilo cega sakom i kapom i  uzimanja cega god iz raznoraznih hipohondrijskih i drugih pobuda. Ali ako treba, onda moze. Malo mi se pogubila poanta u prvobitnom postu, nije mi se dalo opsirno tipkati s mobitela u 6 ujutro, u sendvicu izmedju dvoje djece. (Svakako moja greska.)

----------


## mim

> Ako je za vjerovati InfantRisku, ispitan je, tj. imaju dovoljno podataka za klasifikaciju L1.
> 
> Ali nije to poanta, niti je poanta da ga treba uzimati. Ja sam svakako protiv dijeljenja bilo cega sakom i kapom i  uzimanja cega god iz raznoraznih hipohondrijskih i drugih pobuda. Ali ako treba, onda moze. Malo mi se pogubila poanta u prvobitnom postu, nije mi se dalo opsirno tipkati s mobitela u 6 ujutro, u sendvicu izmedju dvoje djece. (Svakako moja greska.)


Hrvatska agencija za lijekove i medicinske proizode preporuča korištenje kontracepcije kod liječenja sertralinom. Dapače, kažu slijedeće: "Žene koje mogu zatrudnjeti *moraju* koristiti pouzdanu metodu kontracepcije..." Zar to nije dovoljan pokazatelj o kakvom se lijeku radi???? 

Također, ista agencija tvrdi da "postoje dokazi da se sertralin izlučuje majčinim mlijekom". To ustvari znači da se ne zna u kojoj mjeri se izlučuje. Bilo kako bilo-sertralin nije anksiolitik i ako ga je liječnik prepisao trudnici i dojilji kod anksioznosti-mogao je i bolje od toga. Npr. da posegne za nekim od anksiolitika koji također nisu bezazleni, imaju niz nuspojava, ali makar pripadaju grupi lijekova za liječenje dotične bolesti. Ili da ženu uputi na psihoterapiju i da joj uvid u niz provjerenih i bezopasnih prirodnih metoda kojima se može djelovati na raspoloženje i psihu općenito-za početak. Prepisivanje lijeka za mene bi bio zadnji izbor kad ništa više ne bi pomagalo, a ne prvi.

----------


## LolaMo

I prema FDA je sertralin L2, znači isto kao i HALMED.

Jedino ako Kaae ima neke novije podatke?
Ja sam prvi put tu čula za tu infant risk aplikaciju..Kaae jel znaš možda čije je to, odnosno tko stoji iza toga?

----------


## BusyBee

> Bilo kako bilo-sertralin nije anksiolitik i ako ga je liječnik prepisao trudnici i dojilji kod anksioznosti-mogao je i bolje od toga. Npr. da posegne za nekim od anksiolitika koji također nisu bezazleni, imaju niz nuspojava, ali makar pripadaju grupi lijekova za liječenje dotične bolesti. *Ili da ženu uputi na psihoterapiju i da joj uvid u niz provjerenih i bezopasnih prirodnih metoda kojima se može djelovati na raspoloženje i psihu općenito-za početak.* *Prepisivanje lijeka za mene bi bio zadnji izbor kad ništa više ne bi pomagalo, a ne prvi.*


S boldanim se i više nego slažem, zato i davim Barcu da ide po drugo mišljenje.  :Smile: 
(A i ovo koji je lijek prepisan za anksioznost mi je isto malo bilo čudno, ali nisam liječnica, davim sestru da mi potvrdi da je nešto ok ili ne)

----------


## BusyBee

LolaMo http://www.infantrisk.com/

----------


## LolaMo

BB hvala, mogla sam i sama zguglat  :Embarassed: 

Super je stranica...samo ne kužim kako im se smjernice razlikuju od FDA..baš zbunjujuće

----------


## zutaminuta

Piše ti na njihovoj stranici: Texas Tech University Health Sciences Center

----------


## cvijeta73

Ne znam za barcu. Al zuta, oprosti, ja sam prije 20-tak godina imala napade panike. I imala simptome infarkta. Tako da itekako moze biti fizicki od psihe.

----------


## zutaminuta

To je došlo samo tak od sebe ili je neki događaj tome prethodio?

----------


## Kaae

> Hrvatska agencija za lijekove i medicinske proizode preporuča korištenje kontracepcije kod liječenja sertralinom. Dapače, kažu slijedeće: "Žene koje mogu zatrudnjeti *moraju* koristiti pouzdanu metodu kontracepcije..." Zar to nije dovoljan pokazatelj o kakvom se lijeku radi???? 
> 
> Također, ista agencija tvrdi da "postoje dokazi da se sertralin izlučuje majčinim mlijekom". To ustvari znači da se ne zna u kojoj mjeri se izlučuje. Bilo kako bilo-sertralin nije anksiolitik i ako ga je liječnik prepisao trudnici i dojilji kod anksioznosti-mogao je i bolje od toga. Npr. da posegne za nekim od anksiolitika koji također nisu bezazleni, imaju niz nuspojava, ali makar pripadaju grupi lijekova za liječenje dotične bolesti. Ili da ženu uputi na psihoterapiju i da joj uvid u niz provjerenih i bezopasnih prirodnih metoda kojima se može djelovati na raspoloženje i psihu općenito-za početak. Prepisivanje lijeka za mene bi bio zadnji izbor kad ništa više ne bi pomagalo, a ne prvi.


Ali gdje pise da ja govorim da ga barca treba uzeti? To nije u mojoj domeni, nisam lijecnik i ne prepisujem lijekove. Ja ne bih uzela sertraline, normabel... Ali koga briga sto *ja* ne bih uzela; ja ne uzimam ni antipiretike, osim ako nisam triput crkla prije toga. 

Sto se trudnoce tice, kategorije nisu iste. InfantRisk kaze L3, risk to the fetus cannot be ruled out, dakle ima smisla da se preporuca kontracepcija ako se sertralin mora uzimati. Ali trudnoca nije isto sto i dojenje. Ibuprofen je kontraindiciran u trudnoci, u trecem trimestru, a za vrijeme laktacije je prvi izbor (kad je potreban). Rijec je o skroz drugom mehanizmu.

Izmedju Hrvatske agencije za lijekove i medicinske proizvode i InfantRiska, biram InfantRisk, ako bas moram birati. Dr. Hale se bavi iskljucivo dojenjem i trudnocom i referentan je izvor lijecnicima, IBCLC, LLL i svima koji se bave dojenjem (i trudnocom). Meni dosta. A opcenito vise vjerujem relevantnim (medicinskim) izvorima s ove strane bare. Od hrvatskog zdravstva se malcice grozim, hebi ga. 

Inace se skroz slazem, lijekove bi trealo prepisivati kao zadnju opciju i u trudnoci i za vrijeme dojenja i inace. Ali ako netko pita, informacije su tu. Dalje od toga nije na bilo kome od nas na forumu.

----------


## mim

> Izmedju Hrvatske agencije za lijekove i medicinske proizvode i InfantRiska, biram InfantRisk, ako bas moram birati. Dr. Hale se bavi iskljucivo dojenjem i trudnocom i referentan je izvor lijecnicima, IBCLC, LLL i svima koji se bave dojenjem (i trudnocom). Meni dosta. A opcenito vise vjerujem relevantnim (medicinskim) izvorima s ove strane bare. *Od hrvatskog zdravstva se malcice grozim, hebi ga.*


I ja, razumijem te. No, upravo hrvatsko zdravstvo prepisuje taj lijek i u trudnoći (konkretno, referirala sam se na prvi post, ne gledajući datum, u kojem žena piše o tome da ga pije od 17.tjedna trudnoće). I upravo hrvatsko zdravstvo ženi za anksioznost (ako se uopće radi o toj dijagnozi ili je samo olako postavljena bez konkretnih pretraga) prepisuje antidepresiv. Otprilike ti to znači kao da ti za virusnu upalu grla prepišu antibiotik i još malo gore od toga jer u mom slučaju antibiotik samo neće pomoći. Problem je i u liječnicima koji olako prepisuju psihofarmake (a takve slučajeve srećem svakodnevno), ali i u određenom dijelu populacije koji minorizira mogućnost razvoja nuspojava ili su samo imali sreće pa su prošli bez tih istih nuspojava i oni će također olako reći: "Uzmi ako ti je preporučio doktor: meni nije bilo ništa." kao da je boghimself (doktor, ne). 

Osobno se grozim upotebe psihofarmaka u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja. Ikakvih. Lijekova općenito. Odgovorno roditeljstvo uključuje brigu (između ostalog) i o tome da djetetu ne serviramo kemijske tvari (ne)provjerenog djelovanja koje za njih mogu biti na bilo koji način opasne.

----------


## barca

> Ne znam za barcu. Al zuta, oprosti, ja sam prije 20-tak godina imala napade panike. I imala simptome infarkta. Tako da itekako moze biti fizicki od psihe.


isto sam imala napade panike, dosta njih u ove dvije godine. Prvi mi se dogodio nakon prvog poroda (nisam znala sto mi se dogadja, stezanje u prsima, znojenje, vrtoglavica, lupanje srca.. naravno- mislila sam da je infarkt i otisla na hitnu. Nakon toga dugo vrijeme je bilo sve po starom, mislila sam da se to dogodilo jednom i da vise nece, ali par mjeseci nakon drugog poroda, ko iz vedra neba, nanizalo ih se jedno 15ak u 2 mj, neki su bili intenzivniji a neki blazi. Od toga imam strah od guzve, supermarketa itd.... Bojim se na mi se ne bi ponovili. Evo, sad je proslo par mjeseci od zadnjeg,nema ih. Uspjela sam u svojoj glavi posloziti da je to samo panicni napad, ne infarkt ili bilo kaj sto mi moze napraviti neku tjelesnu stetu. Bez obzira sto panicnih napada vise nemam, taj neki strah je ostao, pogotovo strah od raznih bolesti, i toga se tesko rijesiti.

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## BusyBee

> Ne znam za barcu. Al zuta, oprosti, ja sam prije 20-tak godina imala napade panike. I imala simptome infarkta. Tako da itekako moze biti fizicki od psihe.


Meni su sumnjali na tumor na mozgu ili multiplu. Pa je sve bilo čisto i na kraju, nakon silnih neurologa i silnih pretraga, zaključak je bio - da je od stresa.

----------


## BusyBee

Barca, nisam liječnica, tako da ti pišem isključivo prepoznajući situacije nekih prijateljica-forumašica, ali ja bih na tvom mjestu pregledala i štitnjaču.

Ako ispadne da je sve fizički ok, iskreno vjerujem da bi psihoterapija napravila puno da se posložiš.

----------


## barca

> Barca, nisam liječnica, tako da ti pišem isključivo prepoznajući situacije nekih prijateljica-forumašica, ali ja bih na tvom mjestu pregledala i štitnjaču.
> 
> Ako ispadne da je sve fizički ok, iskreno vjerujem da bi psihoterapija napravila puno da se posložiš.


Radila kks, zeljezo, i prije 2tj hormone stitnjace-sve super. Jedino me malo muci zeljezo. U 9mj kad sam ga vadila, bilo mi je 5 , dobila heferol (nisam ga bas svakodnevno pila, zaboravila ) i ponovno sam ga isla vaditi nekih tjedan dana nakon sto sam ga skroz prestala piti, i bilo mi je 18. Malo cudno da je toliko poraslo s obzirom da nisam popila cijelu kutiju. Doktorici sam rekla, kaze da nema veze  :Grin:  Ici cu ga vaditi za svaki slucaj opet. Nego palo mi je i na pamet kad sam prije 2 mj bila kod ginica i spomenula mu glavobolje (i vrtoglavice) , rekao mi je posto jos nisam dobila M da bi mi to moglo biti i od hormona.  

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## cvijeta73

> To je došlo samo tak od sebe ili je neki događaj tome prethodio?


Iz vedra neba. Nista specijalno mi se nije dogadjalo, nikakav specijalni stres. Bila sam apsolventica. Ono, sve regularno. Tri puta sam bila na hitnoj sa simptomima infarkta. Bas kao sto kaze barca.

----------


## Mojca

> Radila kks, zeljezo, i prije 2tj hormone stitnjace-sve super. Jedino me malo muci zeljezo. U 9mj kad sam ga vadila, bilo mi je 5 , dobila heferol (nisam ga bas svakodnevno pila, zaboravila ) i ponovno sam ga isla vaditi nekih tjedan dana nakon sto sam ga skroz prestala piti, i bilo mi je 18. Malo cudno da je toliko poraslo s obzirom da nisam popila cijelu kutiju. Doktorici sam rekla, kaze da nema veze  Ici cu ga vaditi za svaki slucaj opet. Nego palo mi je i na pamet kad sam prije 2 mj bila kod ginica i spomenula mu glavobolje (i vrtoglavice) , rekao mi je posto jos nisam dobila M da bi mi to moglo biti i od hormona.  
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk


 Provjeri B12. Nedostatak B12 izaziva umor, iscrpljenost. Ja bi se jedva na drugi kat popela. 
Frendica je zbog istog problema obavila niz kardio pregleda dok dr nije pomislila na B12 i riješila problem injekcijama.

----------


## barca

Neurološki simptomi zbog nedostatka vitamina B12: 
parestezija (utrnulost, bockanje, peckanje), slabost u nogama, rukama i torzu, tegobe s ravnotežom i kretanjem, nestabilan ili nenormalan hod – padovi, omaglica, smetnje vida, zbunjenost/gubitak orijentacije, zaboravljivost, gubitak pamćenja, demencija, poremećaji okusa/mirisa, podrhtavanje, nemirne noge, jaki grčevi u rukama i nogama, oslabljen osjećaj vibracije, oslabljen osjećaj za ravnotežu, oslabljena fina motorička koordinacija, grčenje mišića, abnormalni refleksi, paraliza, nemogućnost kontroliranja mokrenja ili stolice, impotencija i depresija. 
2.	Psihijatrijski simptomi zbog nedostatka vitamina B12: 
bezvoljnost, razdražljivost, paranoja, manija, halucinacije, nasilno ponašanje, psihoze, promjena osobnosti i postporođajne depresije/psihoze. 
3.	Hematološki simptomi u slučaju nedostatka vitamina B12: 
anemija, leukopenija, ovalociti, makrocitoza (ne uvijek), trombocitopenija, abnormalno nizak broj retikulocita, hipersegmentirani neutrofili, anisocitoza, poikilocitoza, pancitopenija i Howell-Jollyjeva tijela.
4.   Ostali simptomi kod nedostatka vitamina B12: 
umor, opća slabost, nedostatak energije, bljedilo, gubitak težine, vrtoglavice, ortostatska hipotenzija, nesvjestica, padovi, zujanje u ušima, otežano disanje kod fizičkih napora, tahikardija, hepatomegalija, splenomegalija, gubitak apetita, anoreksija, upala jezika/glositis, zatvor, proljev i prerano sijeda kosa.
5.     Simptomi u slučaju nedostatka vitamina B12 kod dojenčadi i djece: 
zaostajanje u razvoju, apatičnost, razdražljivost, hipotonija, slabost, drhtanje, nekontrolirani pokreti, konvulzije, ataksija, anoreksija, spori rast, sporo debljanje, spori rast glave, zaostajanje u socijalizaciji, slabe motoričke vještine, zaostajanje u jezičnim vještinama, problemi u govoru, niži kvocijent inteligencije, mentalna retardacija, anemija i makrocitoza (ali ne uvijek). -Mojca, hvala na informaciji, moglo bi biti to , provjerit cu obavezno!

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

3. No, ti si rekla da si obavila krvnu sliku i da je u redu.

----------


## barca

Na obicnoj kks se ne vidi b12, za to se posebno vadi krv.

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Ali se vidi ovo ostalo, nešto od toga što je gore navedeno. Npr. anemija.
Nego, jesi li vegetarijanka, pušač, jesi li smanjila meso u prehrani, jedeš li više tjestenine i tako brzinsku hranu?

----------


## barca

Prestala sam pusiti u trudnocama, ali prije par mj sam od zivcanoce zapalila, i sad zapalim koju kad sam bas turbo zivcana i osjetim potrebu, ajmo reci jednom tjedno.  :Grin:  a prehrana mi nije bas na zavidnom nivou. Cesto preskacem dorucak, za rucak uvijek jedem (nastojim kuhati raznoliku i zdravu prehranu zbog curka) a od silnih obaveza navecer dosta kasno pojedem veceru, i to ako ostane od rucka, ako ne, narucim izvana neku brzu hranu. Voda- nula bodova, jednostavno ju nikad nisam voljela piti pa kao neku alternarivu pijem sokove na razredjivanje. Dakle ni tekucine bas ne pijem u zavidnim kolicinama. Jedino dobro u svemu je kaj sam kavu svela na minimum, pijem ju dva puta tjedno.  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## nanimira

Ja sam gotovo sigurna da si anksiozna  :Smile:  To je liječivo i izlječivo i prihvati se toga polako ali sigurno. Za početak psihoterapija i smanjivanje obaveza,više odmora,zdrave hrane, vitamina i svježeg zraka a ako ništa od toga ne upali razmisli o terapiji psihofarmacima.

----------


## barca

Nanimira, istina za anksioznost.  :Smile:  Ali mene muci da li su mi fizicki simptomi od anksioznosti ili je anksioznost posljedica fizicke bolesti. Ipak mislim da je ovo drugo, samo ne zna cega da se prvog primim, neurologa, vratne kdaljeznice.... kad od moje dr opce prakse ne mogu ocekivati nista, pa ne znam otkud da krenem.Evo recimo danas, jako slabe vrtoglavice ali glavobolja uzasna cijeli dan, od jutra pa dosad, totalno me paralizira i ne mogu nista osim lezat u krevetu. I tako iz dana u dan. Samo nekad slabije, a nekad jace. Ovo danas je bilo ultra. Mislim i jos je. 3 neofena sam popila ali ne pomazu. Gledam ljude kroz prozor,  kako bezbrizno secu, bilo sami bilo s klincima, a ja sam zadnjih mjeseci kao invalid. U kuci cijele dane. Osim kaj sam isla par puta u laboratorij, kod doktorice i na masaze u ulicu preko puta. I to sam jedva uspjela. A sve zbog tih glavobolja i vrtoglavica i iscekivanjem istih.  jer cim mi je bolje malo , ja odmah iscekujem kad ce opet poceti. Ne mogu normalno skuhati rucak, speglati ves,pospremiti malo po kuci , otici van sa curkama. Katastrofa.

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## nanimira

kužim skroz jer i mene takve stvari muče-anksioznost sama po sebi ili je ipak posljedica nečeg fiziološkog. mene danas neka vrtoglavica prati kroz dan,i sve onako kao da gledam kroz maglu ( reklo bi se blaga derealizacija). a baš mi je žao, možda da opet odeš kod doktorice i da joj kažeš da ti je sve gore i gore?

----------


## barca

Pa i morat cu svakako jer ovo je za neizdrzat. Evo recimo jucer- cijeli dan super, ujutro mala vrtoglavica a poslije sve ok. Danas opet vrtoglavice i glavobolje cijeli dan. Poludit cu, vec sam dosadna sama sebi a i svim ostalima  :Grin: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sirius

Sto cekas sa odlaskom neurologu?

----------


## Peterlin

> Pa i morat cu svakako jer ovo je za neizdrzat. Evo recimo jucer- cijeli dan super, ujutro mala vrtoglavica a poslije sve ok. Danas opet vrtoglavice i glavobolje cijeli dan. Poludit cu, vec sam dosadna sama sebi a i svim ostalima 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk


Slažem se sa sirius. Idi neurologu.

Ali imam još jedno banalno pitanje:da li dijete spava s tobom?  Ako da, probaj nek spava u svom krevetu uz tvoj, da se možeš ispružiti i staviti anatomski jastuk. Djeca te trebaju zdravu, a ako je za to potrebno neke stvari žrtvovati, npr.noćno dojenje i zajedničko spavanje, možda se pokaže nužno i dobrona dulje staze. Sretno...

----------


## barca

Da, spava samnom curka. Stavit cu onda krevetic do naseg pa cemo vidjeti  :Smile:  Bila sam danas opet kod svoje dr, vise ne tvrdi da mi je od stresa, sad je ipak vratna kraljeznica. Dala mi je uputnicu za RTG na koji sam narucena tek iduci cetvrtak. Rekla mi je da mi se zbog tih prisilnih polozaja (dojenje, nosenje, puno sjedenja) nesto pomaknulo u vratu , a druga opcija  je ta da mi je slab protok krvnih zila, pa u mozak ne dolazi dovoljno kisika i zbog toga glavobolje i vrtoglavice. To je njeno misljenje, a sad kaj je stvarno.. Vidjet cemo. Ako je RTG u redu, onda cu na color dopler.

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ellica

Odradi rtg i dopler ako treba.Al uz put moras lijeciti i anksioznost bez obzira jeli ona posljedice kicme ili bi i inace bila anksiozna.
Nece anksioznost nestati onaj tren kad /ako dobijes dijagnozu.
Ja sam bila u poziciji da sam dojila  i psihic mi je preporucio kao i tebi normabel 3×5mg.neko vrijeme,ako ne onda antidepresiv.
Ja sam u glavi slozila ovako-ja to piti i dojiti ne mogu,jer da se njoj bilo sto dogodi pripisala bi  tome i ziva se pojela.Bez obzira sto se smiju.I odlucila ako cu ih piti da u tom slucaju necu dojiti.
Krenula sam sa magnezijem,b vitaminom,omegom....Bachove kapi.Naravno masaze.Tad sam slabo vjezbala,ali sad idem i na jogu.
Polako je sve nestalo i panika i anksioznost.
Imam ja i sad glavobolje,vrtoglavice ali mi nije panika radi toga.
Dojile smo 20mjeseci i popila sam u tim periodu mozda 5puta normabel i to kad je vec bila veca.
Ti si trenutno opsjednuta stanjem u kojem se nalazis,sto bolesti i simptoma i sama anksioznost ti se samo pojacava...

----------


## zutaminuta

barca, kako je prošao RTG?

----------

